#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  алкоголизм

## Дерхан

Здравствуйте, у меня есть просьба. Помогите у меня двоюродная сестра очень пьет, что делать? Какие мантры читать? Как поступить? Помогите!!!

----------


## Топпер

> Здравствуйте, у меня есть просьба. Помогите у меня двоюродная сестра очень пьет, что делать? Какие мантры читать? Как поступить? Помогите!!!


Мантры здесь не помогут. Здесь лечить нужно. Вначале от физиологической зависимости, а потом от психологической.

----------

Akaguma (08.06.2012), Alexey Elkin (08.06.2012), AndyZ (08.06.2012), Chong_Kwan (22.07.2012), Pema Sonam (07.06.2012), Pyro (08.06.2012), Буль (08.06.2012), Кайто Накамура (17.02.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (08.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (07.06.2012), Федор Ф (08.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

В советское время в Бурятию из Москвы приезжала женщина в Иволгинский дацан с просьбой помочь ее мужу который пьет. Один лама почитал текст большой и когда она приехала домой муж уже не пил. Вот такие чудеса. Text - stong chen mo/

----------

Sucheeinennick (08.06.2012), Германн (22.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Умер?

----------

Alexey Elkin (08.06.2012), Anthony (08.06.2012), Pema Sonam (08.06.2012), Yeshe (08.06.2012), Буль (08.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.06.2012), Дхармананда (08.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (08.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (08.06.2012), Паня (28.03.2013), Татьяна Котова (16.02.2013), Фил (09.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Не, пить бросил.

----------

Германн (22.01.2013), Мохан (16.02.2013)

----------


## Yeshe

Группа наших туристов путешествует по Израилю. Наконец, приезжает к Стене Плача. Муж куда-то быстренько слинял и вернулся только к отправлению автобуса, явно на веселе.
- Ну что, сходила, помолилась? - начинает ехидничать, - Записочку богу оставила?
- Сходила. Помолилась. И записочку оставила - что бы ты пить бросил, ирод!
- Что?! А ну иди забери!!!

----------

Chza (22.04.2013), Алик (18.02.2013), Аурум (22.01.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (08.06.2012), Кунсанг (08.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (08.06.2012), Паня (28.03.2013), Сауди (10.06.2012), Федор Ф (08.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Хорошо читать пять исправляющих текстов. Один из них это Шернин Сутра сердца. Если читать ее каждый день и посвящать заслуги высшим целям, то все возможно. В конце после того как посвятили высшим целям можно делать маленькое посвящение ради того чтобы бросить пить близкому человеку. Эта сутра могущественна несмотря на то что небольшая по объему.

----------

Sucheeinennick (08.06.2012), Пема Ванчук (18.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Кунсанг, надо еще для этого, как минимум, две вещи.

1. Чтоб человек САМ искренне понимал пагубность питья и хотел бы бросить.
2. Чтобы человек верил в средство и искренне старался помочь себе.

Без этих двух факторов лечение алкоголизма бесполезно, хотя я искренне верю в способности тибетских лам.

----------

AndyZ (08.06.2012), Буль (08.06.2012), Фил (09.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.06.2012)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (22.01.2013), Lanky (08.06.2012), Sten (17.02.2013), Yeshe (09.06.2012), Zom (22.01.2013), Алик (18.02.2013), Аурум (22.01.2013), Дмитрий С (22.01.2013), Кузьмич (09.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (16.02.2013), Нэйлер Пенн (08.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (08.06.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (08.06.2012), Топпер- (08.06.2012)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

а тем кто пьёт надо говорить что алкоголь это тяжёлый наркотик. . пусть задумаются

----------


## Аурум

> а тем кто пьёт надо говорить что алкоголь это тяжёлый наркотик. . пусть задумаются


Это всё равно, что говорить им "Алкоголь вреден!". То есть, абсолютно бесполезно.

----------

Sten (17.02.2013), Буль (16.02.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Это всё равно, что говорить им "Алкоголь вреден!". То есть, абсолютно бесполезно.


А вот не факт.. во первых, эта идея более корректно выраженная. и во вторых есть шанс глубже проникнуть в сознание соотечественника. потому что большинство людей мыслят образами, и вот если бренд алкоголь связывать с негативным образом тяжёлые наркотики.. да и вообще, говорить правду населению это хорошо, улучшает камму.. главное чтоб по мозгам не надавали в ответ  :Smilie:

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> А вот не факт.. во первых, эта идея более корректно выраженная. и во вторых есть шанс глубже проникнуть в сознание соотечественника. потому что большинство людей мыслят образами, и вот если бренд алкоголь связывать с негативным образом тяжёлые наркотики.. да и вообще, говорить правду населению это хорошо, улучшает камму.. главное чтоб по мозгам не надавали в ответ


вы явно никогда не имели дела с людьми с зависимостями.

----------

AndyZ (22.01.2013), Ho Shim (23.01.2013), Sten (17.02.2013), Аурум (22.01.2013), Богдан Б (23.01.2013), Буль (16.02.2013), Евгений К. (16.02.2013), Мяснов (17.02.2013), Нико (22.01.2013), Пема Дролкар (16.02.2013)

----------


## SlavaR

> а тем кто пьёт надо говорить что алкоголь это тяжёлый наркотик. . пусть задумаются


для профилактики стоит просвещать, и не обязательно тех кто пьет - немногие знают что водка по шкале вредность/привыкание возле героина обосновалась...хотя конечно тех, кто на стакане плотно сидит, такие речи не проймут.

----------

Вантус (23.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (22.01.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> для профилактики стоит просвещать, и не обязательно тех кто пьет - немногие знают что водка по шкале вредность/привыкание возле героина обосновалась...хотя конечно тех, кто на стакане плотно сидит, такие речи не проймут.


пруф, плиз. И именно водка? А остальной алкоголь?

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> пруф, плиз. И именно водка? А остальной алкоголь?


 :Smilie:  а к какой категории напитков вы её отнесёте? огненную воду?  :Wink: 

я утверждаю что алкоголь это тяжёлый наркотик. а вы?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> а к какой категории напитков вы её отнесёте? огненную воду? 
> 
> я утверждаю что алкоголь это тяжёлый наркотик. а вы?


я, вроде, вопросы не вам задавала, поэтому не очень понятно, почему вы думаете, что я с вами спорю.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> не очень понятно, почему вы думаете, что я с вами спорю.


Значит признайте что алкоголь это тяжёлый наркотик!  :Smilie:  (и я сразу отстану, обещаю!)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Значит признайте что алкоголь это тяжёлый наркотик!  (и я сразу отстану, обещаю!)


ок, пруф, и я признаю. Особенно интересует методика, по которой определялась степень тяжести накотиков, плюс, пожалуйста, дайте четкую дефиницию того, что вы относите к наркотикам.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> ок, пруф, и я признаю. Особенно интересует методика, по которой определялась степень тяжести накотиков, плюс, пожалуйста, дайте четкую дефиницию того, что вы относите к наркотикам.


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Ха-ха)) а к какой категории веществ вы относите алкоголь? Поделитесь мнением, плииз ))

Одни наркотики тяжёлые, другие лёгкие, понаблюдайте за ханыгами, за бомжами, сделайте честные выводы  :Wink:  Зачем методики, используйте имеющийся у вас актуальный опыт.

"наркотики" это и есть определитель. Что такое наркотики в нашей культуре? Это ряд веществ, к которым применено это определение. Вот если вам говорят - "кокаин это наркотик" или "героин это наркотик" - у вас же нет противоречия? Вы же не требуете пруфы и определения  :Wink: 

Кстати, интересный факт, именно попытки вывести алкоголь из категории "наркотики" и являются проблемой если кто-то пытается сформулировать определение. Если алкоголь в этом ряду оставить, среди тяжёлых, ага) то и проблемы с определением не будут столь острыми.

----------


## SlavaR

> пруф, плиз. И именно водка? А остальной алкоголь?


http://zdravkom.ru/factors_zav/lenta_272/index.html
Здесь статья ,где алкоголь оценивается , по совокупному вреду , выше героина. 

еще:

----------


## Елена Саяпина

хм, то есть ничего кроме "бла-бла-бла". Аргументировано, чо уж. Вы почитайте литературу, поинтересуйтесь, на какой стадии начинаются реальные проблемы из-за физического привыкания. Много интересного и нового для себя откроете. Для сравнения почитайте про опиаты, про механизмы действия и равития зависимости в этом случае. А еще про отличие психологической от физической звисимости.

----------

Богдан Б (23.01.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Здесь статья ,где алкоголь оценивается , по совокупному вреду , выше героина.


хм, ЛСД, вообще-то, вызывает необратимые фиические изменения в мозгу, трабла ЛСД в том, что даже при принятии раовой дозы, глюки тебя могу настигнуть даже через несколько месяцев, так что чо-то как-то странноватый график.

Пойду почитаю методологию по приведенному графику, ибо есть у меня вопросы про меньшую социальную опасность героина/крека.

UPD. Почитала. Особенно умилила марихуана, ну вот прям безвредней табака, куда бы дется. Все равно ничерта не понятна методология иссследования, каким образом эти баллы начислялись, а источник найти не могу  :Frown:  Можно на него ссыль дат, потому как граик явно из него.

----------

Германн (22.01.2013), Содпа Т (23.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> хм, ЛСД, вообще-то, вызывает необратимые фиические изменения в мозгу, трабла ЛСД в том, что даже при принятии раовой дозы, глюки тебя могу настигнуть даже через несколько месяцев, так что чо-то как-то странноватый график.
> 
> Пойду почитаю методологию по приведенному графику, ибо есть у меня вопросы про меньшую социальную опасность героина/крека.


 Героин, насколько я слышала, вызывает зависимость практически после первого укола.

----------

Содпа Т (23.01.2013)

----------


## SlavaR

> хм, то есть ничего кроме "бла-бла-бла". Аргументировано, чо уж. Вы почитайте литературу, поинтересуйтесь, на какой стадии начинаются реальные проблемы из-за физического привыкания. Много интересного и нового для себя откроете. Для сравнения почитайте про опиаты, про механизмы действия и равития зависимости в этом случае. А еще про отличие психологической от физической звисимости.


застрелицо, сколько читать, чтоб понять, что моё "бла-бла-бла" не аргументировано)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> хм, то есть ничего кроме "бла-бла-бла". Аргументировано, чо уж. Вы почитайте литературу, поинтересуйтесь, на какой стадии начинаются реальные проблемы из-за физического привыкания. Много интересного и нового для себя откроете. Для сравнения почитайте про опиаты, про механизмы действия и равития зависимости в этом случае. А еще про отличие психологической от физической звисимости.


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Девушка, а вы-то хоть своё "бла-бла-бла" способны высказать? Или даже на это силёнок не хватает?  :Big Grin: 

Если вы не согласны с определением АЛКОГОЛЬ ЭТО ТЯЖЁЛЫЙ НАРКОТИК то дайте своё  :Wink:  А то все умные стали, советовать почитать литературу каждый может,  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  

 :Big Grin:  У нас тут и тезис и аргументы, а у вас даже тезиса нет, ой стыдно-то как, дорогая  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Германн

> Здравствуйте, у меня есть просьба. Помогите у меня двоюродная сестра очень пьет, что делать? Какие мантры читать? Как поступить? Помогите!!!


http://www.aaspb.ru/Litra/BigBook.htm
(Молился бы в такой ситуации Арья Таре.)

----------


## Won Soeng

У алкоголизма есть причина. Безразличие, жажда безразличия и цепляние к безразличию. Опьянение это форма нейтрализации чувства неприятного. 
Для преодоления алкоголизма нужен интерес к чему-либо, развитие этого интереса, удовольствие от утоления этого интереса. Энтузиазм, приятные ментальные ощущения сильнее ощущения безразличия, тупости.

----------

Алик (18.02.2013), Богдан Б (23.01.2013), Дордже (23.01.2013), Евстигней (01.12.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> У алкоголизма есть причина. Безразличие, жажда безразличия и цепляние к безразличию. Опьянение это форма нейтрализации чувства неприятного. 
> Для преодоления алкоголизма нужен интерес к чему-либо, развитие этого интереса, удовольствие от утоления этого интереса. Энтузиазм, приятные ментальные ощущения сильнее ощущения безразличия, тупости.


водка у многих обостряет восприятие - безразличие без нее, с ней - иллюзия жизни.

----------


## Дордже

> водка у многих обостряет восприятие - безразличие без нее, с ней - иллюзия жизни.


иллюзия в квадрате)

----------

Эделизи (23.01.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> застрелицо, сколько читать, чтоб понять, что моё "бла-бла-бла" не аргументировано)


это было не вам  :Smilie:

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Героин, насколько я слышала, вызывает зависимость практически после первого укола.


нет, только у детей, рожденных героиновыми наркоманками, бывает зависимость с первого укола.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Девушка, а вы-то хоть своё "бла-бла-бла" способны высказать? Или даже на это силёнок не хватает? 
> 
> Если вы не согласны с определением АЛКОГОЛЬ ЭТО ТЯЖЁЛЫЙ НАРКОТИК то дайте своё  А то все умные стали, советовать почитать литературу каждый может,   
> 
>  У нас тут и тезис и аргументы, а у вас даже тезиса нет, ой стыдно-то как, дорогая


за девушку, конечно, отдельное спасибо. Я не делю наркотики по тяжести. Наркотик - это наркотик, зачем придумывать какие-то градации? Для оправдания потребления того, что является легким наркотиком?

И мне не стыдно вообще ни разу. Никогда и ни за что, так что мимо. Хотя за дорогую, пожалуй, еще одно отдельное спасибо.

----------


## Карло

В помощь нам приходят британские ученые (с)  :Smilie: 
в качестве критериев - мнения независимых экспертов и психиатров, и алкоголь, все же, после героина и кокаина (эксперты ставят впереди еще барбитураты и метадон).

Градации вполне себе нужны, на мой взгляд. Хотя бы для того, чтобы лечить человека, страдающего зависимостью. Также стоит иметь ввиду, что само определение "наркотического вещества" весьма условно.

----------


## Содпа Т

> Кунсанг, надо еще для этого, как минимум, две вещи.
> 
> 1. Чтоб человек САМ искренне понимал пагубность питья и хотел бы бросить.
> 2. Чтобы человек верил в средство и искренне старался помочь себе.


Понимание что зависимость пагубна присутствует всегда,но из-за того что:"...глубоки корни страстей и препятствия еретических взглядов...",силы к решимости теряются,поэтому нет веры в себя.

----------


## SlavaR

> Можно на него ссыль дат, потому как граик явно из него.


http://policelink.monster.com/news/a...-heroin-cocain

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11660210




> Особенно умилила марихуана,ну вот прям безвредней табака


от алкоголя и никотина умирают в среднем 50 млн человек в год. От марихуаны не зарегистрировано ни одного случая. Смертельная доза марихуаны невозможна к употреблению компанией в 20 человек в течении дня - нужно выкурить 700кг за 15 минут (смертельная доза никотина - 75мг или 95 сигарет за те же минуты, что в принципе возможно, водки- 1,5 литра)...

----------


## Татьяна Котова

Дзэнские палки здесь нужны, и совсем неважно чего человек хочет...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Девушка, а вы-то хоть своё "бла-бла-бла" способны высказать? Или даже на это силёнок не хватает? 
> 
> Если вы не согласны с определением АЛКОГОЛЬ ЭТО ТЯЖЁЛЫЙ НАРКОТИК то дайте своё  А то все умные стали, советовать почитать литературу каждый может,   
> 
>  У нас тут и тезис и аргументы, а у вас даже тезиса нет, ой стыдно-то как, дорогая


Милейший, щас я Вам устрою "дорогую".

Вот Вам красненьким:*У Вас лично алкоголики в семье были?* Прямо смешно делается - да Вы хоть им вообще говорите, что это  ЯД, КОТОРЫЙ ИХ УБИВАЕТ - им хоть бы хны. Он будет пить так, пока не грохнется с копыт долой, утащит и продаст все имущесто, будет бить детей и жену, будет валяться по всему дому в вонючем и непотребном виде - если до дома дойдет. Назавтра ему может стать стыдно - но все меньше и меньше он вообще думает о чем-то еще, кроме как получить нужную дозу вовремя.

Ну не надо этого детского лепета. Алкоголизм - это серьезная болезнь. И когда человек уже в нее ВТЯНУЛСЯ - ему что хошь там объясняй. 

Только если алкоголик САМ ИЗО ВСЕХ СИЛ захочет выйти из этой зависимости и добровольно пойдет на лечение - что-то можно еще сделать - хотя это ужасный для него процесс и многие не выдерживают.

То же касается и наркоманов. Но если алкогольная зависимость может развиваться пару лет у мужчин и год у женщин при постоянном употреблении, то завзятым наркоманом можно стать(смотря что употреблять) - вообще за неделю, ну, допустим, за пару месяцев. И там все жестче, потому как это скрытый и запрещенный бизнесс, и цены там другие. И "подсаживают" конкретных типов с деньгами довольно быстро. 

А так все просто. Как только привык - нету человека, он точно умрет от этого - в подавляющем большинстве случаев. Молитвы тут сильно не помогут. Если сам алкоголик не захочет себя менять.

Так что дочь свою для наглядности - вожу иногда смотреть наркоманов и алкоголиков в жизни, ЧТОБ НЕ НАЧИНАЛА ВООБЩЕ. Это единственное, что можно попробовать сделать - привить знание о вреде с детства.

----------

Lion Miller (16.02.2013), Алексей Е (16.02.2013), Аурум (16.02.2013), Богдан Б (18.02.2013), Буль (16.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Понимание что зависимость пагубна присутствует всегда,но из-за того что:"...глубоки корни страстей и препятствия еретических взглядов...",силы к решимости теряются,поэтому нет веры в себя.


Вот и надо как можно больше все-таки стараться направлять таких людей - на начальных стадиях - к психологам и наркологам, объясняя им, что это болезнь, которую можно вылечить, и что их неуверенность в себе крепится именно через употребление опьяняющих средств. Есть масса служб. где делают это квалифицированно и эффективно - если человек обратился, *пока еще не поздно*.

Я летом по Питеру хожу и всех с бутылками просто стыжу. Даже не стыжу, а просто объясняю, что из этого выйдет у их детей. Может, некоторые задумаются хоть немного. Поначалу ведь они еще соображают. Уже в метро начали ездить со спиртным парочки и так славненько потягивают на глазах у детей. И, как выяснила - распитие спиртного в публичных местах - вне питейных заведений - преследуется по закону. Так что запросто можно ментов позвать, ежели что. ЧТо за стереотипы у наших детей будут? 

Если сейчас молодым людям кажется НОРМАЛЬНЫМ - напиться на свидании, напиться при походе с кино и прочее?

----------

SlavaR (16.02.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> И когда человек уже в нее ВТЯНУЛСЯ - ему что хошь там объясняй.


Наконец понял, что мне ваши сообщения напоминают. В похожей манере исполнял песни Е. Летов, когда выделял криком некоторые слова:

"Над Россией над отчизной бесноватый снег шел,
Я купил журнал КОРЕЯ там тоже хорошо,
Там товарищ Ким Ир Сен ТАМ ТОЖЕ что у нас,
Я УВЕРЕН, ЧТО У НИХ ТО ЖЕ САМОЕ."

----------


## Евгений К.

> хм, ЛСД, вообще-то, вызывает необратимые фиические изменения в мозгу, трабла ЛСД в том, что даже при принятии раовой дозы, глюки тебя могу настигнуть даже через несколько месяцев, так что чо-то как-то странноватый график.


Никогда ничего подобного не слышал, хотя читал в свое время по этой теме много.

----------

Ho Shim (18.02.2013), Sten (17.02.2013), Буль (16.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2013)

----------


## Буль

> И, как выяснила - распитие спиртного в публичных местах - вне питейных заведений - преследуется по закону. Так что запросто можно ментов позвать, ежели что.


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Не надо в России так делать. Можете очень сильно пожалеть...  :Confused:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не надо в России так делать. Можете очень сильно пожалеть...


Ну я ж с умом это делаю :Smilie:  Соответственно тому, кто передо мной. И уже пьяным это не объясняю. Хотя всякое бывало.

И вообще при таких вещах на меня реагируют даже позитивно. И многие молодые ребята говорят - "А и правда...."хотя бы про распитие при детях. Он  точно также когда-то наблюдали этот стереотип - и начали делать это просто в силу стреотипа, который видели ежедневно на улицах. И никогда не задумывались, как это выглядит со стороны.

А алкоголиков и все их проявления - степени фазы и прочее - изучила с детства. Дядя спился на моих глазах. Поэтому когда и что говорить, кому и как - известно. И потому, - лучше говорить с ребятами, которые пока просто алкоголем балуются. Пока не добаловались. 

Мне кажется - надо нам всем проявлять эту гражданскую нетерпимость в отношении безнравственности - конечно, без риска для собственной жизни. :Smilie:  Может, хоть что-то таким образом можно изменить......

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Наконец понял, что мне ваши сообщения напоминают. В похожей манере исполнял песни Е. Летов, когда выделял криком некоторые слова:
> 
> "Над Россией над отчизной бесноватый снег шел,
> Я купил журнал КОРЕЯ там тоже хорошо,
> Там товарищ Ким Ир Сен ТАМ ТОЖЕ что у нас,
> Я УВЕРЕН, ЧТО У НИХ ТО ЖЕ САМОЕ."


В моем случае - это просто как выделение *жирненьким*. Просто мне не нравятся жирные букафки. Могут же у меня быть такие личные невинные тараканы? :Smilie: 

Но если Вам заглавные не нравятся - я перейду на жирные :Smilie:  А вообще, так, для сведенья - я уже много лет вообще не кричу - тем более, письменно. Кроме всяких криков о помощи и гневных образов для дитяти.

Потому как криком ничего не докажешь.

----------


## Поляков

> Но если Вам заглавные не нравятся - я перейду на жирные


Не, как раз нравятся. Прошу простить за оффтоп.

----------


## Буль

> Ну я ж с умом это делаю Соответственно тому, кто передо мной. И уже пьяным это не объясняю. Хотя всякое бывало.


Я имел ввиду совсем иное: опасность от вызванных полицейских.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я имел ввиду совсем иное: опасность от вызванных полицейских.


Я знаю, какими именами и фамилиями, ежели че, в Питере им грозить :Smilie:  

А вообще - полицейские случаются и в Питере вполне нормальные ребята. Их пьяницы тоже на работе уже достали.

----------


## Буль

> Я знаю, какими именами и фамилиями, ежели че, в Питере им грозить


Хорошо, если это сработает...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Miruka Ze

> хм, ЛСД, вообще-то, вызывает необратимые фиические изменения в мозгу, трабла ЛСД в том, что даже при принятии раовой дозы, глюки тебя могу настигнуть даже через несколько месяцев, так что чо-то как-то странноватый график.


Упрекнуть опонета в некомпетентности и следом выдать такое. 
Аплодирую стоя :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (18.02.2013), Поляков (21.02.2013)

----------


## Алексей Е

Технология спаивания

----------


## Алексей Е

Технология спаивания 2

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Упрекнуть опонета в некомпетентности и следом выдать такое. 
> Аплодирую стоя


ну это результаты разговоров с практикующими врачами-наркологами. Им я как-то все-таки склонная верить.

Но если почитать Википедию, то, конечно, полезней ЛСД штуки не придумать. И только злые люди не пускают этот подарок богов в массы.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> ну это результаты разговоров с практикующими врачами-наркологами. Им я как-то все-таки склонная верить.
> 
> Но если почитать Википедию, то, конечно, полезней ЛСД штуки не придумать. И только злые люди не пускают этот подарок богов в массы.


И правильно делают эти злые люди ,что не пускают этот "подарок" в  массы , сейчас уже вечером полно бродят обкурившиеся анашой и то жутко ,а если уж лсд начнут принимать .....

----------


## Катенька Окишева

какие мантры???
к врачу!!!

----------

Ersh (22.02.2013), Буль (22.02.2013), Пема Дролкар (22.02.2013), Топпер- (22.02.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мантры, чтоб пошел к врачу......

----------

